# "cannot run under protected environment"



## AngelaLadyS (Aug 7, 2003)

I'm trying to upgrade bios. I've diabled the virus scan - what else would be considered a protected environment?


----------



## DVirus (Aug 6, 2003)

What is your motherboard name/model?
If your BIOS is recently new, there must be an option for BIOS UPGRADE... It may be disabled.. So you can't upgrade..
Some of motherboards also have a security jumper on them.. So you may check it..
And, bootable disk you have used may be wrong configured, if it's standart win9x startup disk, just press+hold CTRL key while booting and select "SAFE MODE COMMAND PROMPT ONLY" option then retry to upgrade...


----------



## AngelaLadyS (Aug 7, 2003)

Ah, good idea. This thing is messed up big time. Slow, crashes - you name it. It doesn't find DMI on any test at all (not that I even know what a DMI is)
It's a Dell optiplex xl 5120. I downloaded the bio upgrade already.
Also says phoenix rom bios plus version 1.10 a15 -
also says it cant find the apci (no clue there eigther)
I'll try running in safe mode right quick.
Thanks.


----------



## Jedi_Master (Mar 13, 2002)

Howdy AngelaLadyS...

I think what you're trying to to is update the BIOS from within the Windows environment, you cannot do this...

You will need a boot floppy, and update the BIOS from the floppy...


----------



## DVirus (Aug 6, 2003)

yes JEdi Master is right, you have to boot from DOS..
You can use windows CD or startup disk for that..
or if you don't have one, you can download from www.bootdisk.com

By the way, for DPMI you can use a memory manager such as QEMM or EMM386 (coming with Windows).. 
ACPI (Advanced Configuration & Power Interface) is a motherboard specification and Windows supports it if present.. It provide you some of power options, for example, wen you press your POWER button witin Windows, it'll stand-by or shuts down your computer.. (Detailed information is on: http://www.acpi.info)


----------



## AngelaLadyS (Aug 7, 2003)

Oh my gosh - I bet you guys can tell I'm a blond. 
So, put the bios upgrade on a floppy and have that in when I reboot. Ok - sure hope that's all there is to it. 
I'll try that.
Another ??? After all my diddeling around last night in safe mode (and the 'forbidden' reg cleaner, I now have a task bar problem to boot! The thing refuses to respond to anything at all if I move it to the top of the screen, and I can't get auto hide to aply - it locks up and I have to ctl-alt-del and end task.


----------



## DVirus (Aug 6, 2003)

Be an optimistic  I know some blondes who were very clever, so do not think like that.. Windows do something and sometimes you can not understand  Look from that point...

By the way, you've said 'forbidden regcleaner'... What is it? Which program did you run? If you have corrupted your some of important registry settings, you may need to re-install windows.. But, generally, all the registry programs have a Backup option and it might have created a backup file, you can check for it and if available, re-apply them...

The problem you are talking about seems like the EXPLORER problem.. but there may be another running program occurs that.. You should check the startup applications (I suggest from Registry, but if it's not friendly for you, use MSCONFIG)..

Then, let's talk again


----------

